# Church flyer information



## Poimen (Sep 9, 2007)

So I am trying to put together a flyer to put in mailboxes for the purposes of advertising our church in the neighbourhood. 

Anyone had success with a particular approach in the past? Should it be official or 'folksy'? Help me out with some suggestions, please!


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2007)

We have done it. A member of the church designed it and had a printshop make it up. I don't have a copy. 

The results? Pretty amazing. We did one for Easter and we had four families visit. That may not sound like a lot but we were averaging about 20 at the time. I think it increased our attendance by 33% for that day. 

We will do a flyer a couple times a year, maybe thrice. 

I think that the flyer was basically informational and professional in nature. They did put my photo in the flyer and it didn't seem to scare anyone.....


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 9, 2007)

Just be careful if you put them in mail boxes. Technically that a federal offense...I ran a pizza shop that got a visit from the police when our delivery drivers did that.


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 9, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Just be careful if you put them in mail boxes. Technically that a federal offense...I ran a pizza shop that got a visit from the police when our delivery drivers did that.



I was going to say the same thing, but maybe it's different in Canada.


----------



## ReformedWretch (Sep 9, 2007)

Ah, maybe.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 9, 2007)

houseparent said:


> Just be careful if you put them in mail boxes. Technically that a federal offense...I ran a pizza shop that got a visit from the police when our delivery drivers did that.



Why would it be illegal? What law are you breaking when you do that?


----------



## VictorBravo (Sep 9, 2007)

18 United States Code § 1725:

"Postage unpaid on deposited mail matter

Whoever knowingly and willfully deposits any mailable matter such as statements of accounts, circulars, sale bills, or other like matter, on which no postage has been paid, in any letter box established, approved, or accepted by the Postal Service for the receipt or delivery of mail matter on any mail route with intent to avoid payment of lawful postage thereon, shall for each such offense be fined under this title."

Other statutes establish USPS jurisdiction over any mail box used for mail delivery in the US.


----------



## BJClark (Sep 9, 2007)

We have people from various churches come by and drop flyers off at our door...

Some of them just put them on the outside of the mailbox under the flag...


----------



## Ivan (Sep 9, 2007)

We mailed the flyers...USPS.


----------



## Poimen (Sep 12, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions. I don't think it is illegal to put flyers in mailboxes here in Canada.


----------

